# Oil over Latex/Latex over oil?



## alanbj

Anderson said:


> Only time we oil prime is bare wood or if we have peeled off wallpaper, I was told long ago that latex will reactivate the glue left on the walls.


 if the walls are washed good your fine with latex primer i do it all the time with 1-2-3 zinnzer primer. I also tint it as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

NTP74 said:


> I see SW is a sponser of CT now ? hmm


:no: No, I don't think so. 
What your seeing is a Google AdWords advertisement. 
Which feeds of the text on this page and your recent Google search history.:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Pete'sfeets

I've had alot of satisfaction with Permawhite from Zinsser, it is tintable, 'course I do that myself on the sly but it does stick well to oil , a low sheen kind, it is moisture resist and mold resist. Considering that their paints seemed to have a jump on all the big brands and the price even is often lower, works for me.. self sealing but prime the new plaster. It smells like ammonia a bit.


----------

